# Janice Gunn obedience



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you do a working spot or audit? I have her DVDs and like them. I was planning to use them with my "clean slate". She's currently 6 months old, but will be around 12 months when Janice does a seminar in our area. Since you've been to her seminar, do you think a 12 month old puppy would get much out of a working spot?

Have you watched the DVDs yet? Did you get a lot more out of the actual seminar than the DVDs? Would it be worth going to the seminar if you've worked with the DVDs? Or do you think one would get even more out of the seminar having worked your dog from the DVDs first?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Sarah,
Well I took just Slater to the seminar as a working spot. He was "in between" -- over the true puppy puppy stage but not advanced enough for the big dog stuff. However we could participate with some stuff and she used him as a demo for a few things. I wish I would have brought Fisher.
This seminar was more of a problem solving one -- she went briefly over the learning/teaching phase and then launched into problem solving, bringing people up who had identified problems on certain exercises.
What I really liked about her is that even though she is very particular with how she teaches exercises, just because you didn't teach them that way didn't mean she couldn't help you, or that she suggested you go back to square one. She worked with what you had. It was very nice to see that!
I think I would have enjoyed it just as much as an auditing spot, especially if you have a puppy who doesn't have a lot of experience under his belt. Quite a few times we actually watched portions of her DVD, then would launch into question/answer/demo/problem discussion afterward. I have watched part of the first DVD (puppy/novice) and it is very very similar to what she covered in the seminar. I think the reason we watched portions of the DVD was because on the DVD she has her own dogs to demo, and the seminar being in Florida, she did not bring a dog with her!
I absolutely would encourage you to attend the seminar whether or not you have watched/trained by the DVD. I would go to another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks so much. I have another dog I *could* take instead of the pup, I just thought maybe since I'll be starting the pup going by some of her stuff we might get a bit more out of it. Actually I should work the older dog with her stuff for a while and then we'd probably get LOTS more out of it...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anney, the link didn't work. I'll try google! It sounds like you and Slater had a good time. Glad to hear that you learned a lot. I really want to do obedience with my future pup so I think these DVDs sounds like a good investment!

http://www.tntkennels.com/dvd/two-disk-training-dvd-set.html


----------

